# I dont know whats wrong with my molly



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i have a balloon molly that i just moved into my 10 gallon yesterday and he's not acting normal at all. he's either sitting on the bottom, or treading water. He's still eating and everything and he swims around sometimes when my betta swims near him. bah, i hate it when my fish get sick, i feel guilty. anyone know whats wrong with him?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

try putting some salt in hes probally just stressed


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually the betta may be playing a dominant role over the platy. Since you said it swims when the betta gets near. The rest of the time is when he stays stationary at different levels in the water. This is how fish try and look invisible to other fish. What tank did you move him from and why?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well he had been in a five gallon quarintine tank getting ready to go in to the ten gallon. but yeah i added salt, but i've been watching them and i do think its my betta.  he chases him and pursues him for a while he won't let him eat so he hides over by the filter and the food gets pushed over to him. the betta hasnt bit him or anything but he sure is scaring the little guy, i geuss he has to go back to his two gallon.  i really wanted this to work, my betta sure has been enjoying it. is there anychance his aggression will go away?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have decorations in the tank? If so you can try rearranging them. Sometimes that sets up new territories for them to claim as their own.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah i have a cave, plants and a small piece of driftwood.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

In that case I would move them around and see if the situation changes a bit. If not then back to seperate tanks.


----------

